# $95 piece of frog jerky...



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

My 90% orange galact decided he liked it somewhere in my room better than his own enclosure. Tore apart the whole joint and searched for over 2 hrs for the darn thing. He's somewhere in there all chewy by now...


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'm really sorry to hear that. One of the most irritating parts of the hobby: excaped frogs. 

I woke up this morning to find my dwarf cobalt's door wide open. Luckily they decided hiding in the very back of the tank was the best course of action.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

I just got done setting up a viv for my trio of powder blues, and I got carried away with cleaning(im OC when it comes to cleanlyness) and after about 10 min. I went to check on them and the lid was wide open, I about crapped my pants, But luckily they were all in there. dang mike you got lucky.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

i feel you... i had 2 amazonicus froglets dissappear last week


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Honestly people say I am nuts but I silicone my lids down... and I have yet to lose a frog that I know of. I do have that was lost some time ago that I have no idea what happened to it. This reduces the ff escapes as well.

Maybe we should put up a things not to do article...
- no hood tops, too many small holes
- no wood from the backyard (normally does not last)
etc etc...


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

> Tore apart the whole joint and searched for over 2 hrs for the darn thing. He's somewhere in there all chewy by now...


Are you sure there is no way that the frog is still in his viv? These guys can really hide good when they want to.

I have a vent that has disappeared on me, so I know how you feel. Can't imagine how it got out.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow, sorry to hear it. I have not had an escapee yet and I don't see how.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

oh its not in the viv b/c the last instant i went to close the lid after feeding it flew out and hopped behind some furniture. Even after i tore the room apart, it managed to escape to only where it knows.

Ive never seen such a flighty frog. I have no problem catching tincs but everytime this galac escaped it was a task to retrieve it. no more having to worry about it escaping now...


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Are my the only one or does everyone have the one frog that tries to escape everytime you open whatever he/she is in? I have one intermedius that tries to escape every single time I open his/her container no matter what. All the rest of my frogs just remain calm cause they know they're about to eat...


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

I have had three FBT's escape out on me and I only realized it because my wife found one hopping on the floor. The wierd thing is that the screen top is clamped down so I can't figure out how they got out.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

jejton said:


> I have had three FBT's escape out on me and I only realized it because my wife found one hopping on the floor. The wierd thing is that the screen top is clamped down so I can't figure out how they got out.


I had 2 FBTs in a gallon pickle jar when I was a kid. Bad enclosure I know :roll: Needless to say they escaped the day after I got them and even after we moved out of the house we never found them. Can't say the same for the mumified FW green eel I found under my dresser. lol Wish I could get another one of those eels though. I don't even know what sp. it was. It was long before I became a responsable pet keeper and actually new anything about what I was keeping.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

i've had a standard lamasi attack me a few times when i've gone to feed the group. open the front door and it hops out right onto my chest.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Sounds more like an infatuation NCSUdart . :lol: Taking this love of DFs a little seriously aren't we. lol


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah... I lost an imitator because some pothos grew so tall it propped open the back of the lid.

GRRRR.


----------



## yoink (Oct 21, 2006)

jejton said:


> I have had three FBT's escape out on me and I only realized it because my wife found one hopping on the floor. The wierd thing is that the screen top is clamped down so I can't figure out how they got out.


I had a FBT get out of a tight fitting screentop too. My girlfriend found the cat playing with it in the living room(30 ft from tank). He made it back OK.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I found the galac under my bed...! Wonder where it was the whole time. I guess clinging underneath or the side of something...!


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

im assuming its jerky? after 20 days?
i can barely afford frogs at that price, muchless jerky.
sorry for the loss, hopefully i dont find out what thats like.


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

So what did it taste like?


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Like solidified mucous!


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

So sorry, It's hard losing frogs let alone your hard earned money. Kinda like adding insult to injury.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

The crying is over, now time to mourn lol.

Yeah it does suck. Im more upset over the fact it was a very nice frog, almost solid orange, than the money though when I check my statements I get reminded....


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

tinctoritus said:


> The crying is over, now time to mourn lol.
> 
> Yeah it does suck. Im more upset over the fact it was a very nice frog, almost solid orange, than the money though when I check my statements I get reminded....


That's the way i felt when I lost a bunch of pums from the second shipment.


----------

